# Dolomitenrundfahrt 2016



## wowo (27. Oktober 2015)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...614618239BBA0589B55C3157C1F64D03255C8472BE6F3


Nach 4 Solotransalps plane ich für 2016 eine große Dolomitenrundfahrt.
Ich habe mir mal einen Entwurf zusammengeklickt bzw. habe ich mich von anderen Bikern
inspirieren lassen.
Wie geschrieben handelt es sich nur um einen Entwurf bei dem ich noch für jede Optimierung zu haben bin.
Als  Etappenzielhabe ich am liebsten einsame, urige  Berghütten was in den Dolomiten aber nicht leicht zu finden ist.
Schieben, Tragen, Seilbahn und Bergab S2 ist für mich OK
Falls nicht jemand eine komplett andere Alternative hat, habe ich zu folgenden Abschnitten noch fragen.
Vorab schon vielen Dank fürs mitplanen.

·  In älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen dass das Klammjoch ein militärisches Sperrgebiet ist. Auf div. offiziellen Seiten habe ich das Klammjoch jedoch als Tourenvorschlag bekommen.  Was ist hier der aktuelle Stand ?

·  Gibt es vom Defereggental eine spannender Variante ins Pustertal ( Welsberg, Toblach ) als durch das Antholzer Tal ?

·  Da ich die Auffahrt zur Plätzwiese  bereits kenne, wollte ich den 4er vom Brüggele zur Roßalmhütte fahren was lt. Dede aber nur schwer fahrbar ist. Jetzt würde ich gerne den 3er

·  Von der Plätzwiese den 3er zur Roßalm fahren und von dort zur Seekofelhütte . Macht das Sinn?

·  Den Abschnitt von La Villa zur Brogleshütte habe ich 1:1 von einer anderen Dolomitenrundfahrt aus dem Internet übernommen. Hier kommen mir aber einige Passagen nicht ganz geheuer vor und da wäre ich für nähere Infos dankbar.

·  Gibt es eine schönere Auffahrt von Klausen zum Latzfonser Kreuz ?

·  Ist die Auffahrt von Sarnthein zur Meraner Hütte so OK ?

·  Was ist die lohnendste Abfahrt von den Stoananen Mandln nach Meran ( max. S2 )

·  Eisjöchl und Schneebergscharte dürfte es wenige Alternativen geben )


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

@wowo frag bei dede an, der kennt sich sehr gut in dieser Region aus. Der pimpt dir sicherlich den ein oder anderen Hotspot heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

@wowo 
Interessante Runde!
Dolomitenrundfahrt trifft es aber nicht wirklich, die Dolos streifst Du ja eigentlich nur 
Fahrtrichtung im Uhrzeigersinn? Brenner-Grenzkamm und Schneebergscharte finde ich andersrum deutlich besser. Wenn S2 deine Grenze ist, schiebst du von der Schneebergscharte bis zur Poschalm runter fast alles. Am Brenner-Grenzkamm bringst du dich auch um einen sehr schönen Trail nach Gossensass.
Für mehr Dolomitenfeeling würde ich von der Broglesalm runter nach St. Ullrich (super trail!), mit der Seilbahn auf die Seiser Alm und von da über Mahlknechtjoch-Canazei-Pordoijoch-Bindelweg-Arraba-Pralongia-St. Kassian. Dann bist du wieder auf deiner Strecke und sparst die (im Vergleich nicht so spannende) Passage übers Grödnerjoch und die Talstraßen.
Gesamt-Höhenmeter (GPSies hat da nen Hacker)? Sind vermutlich nahe an 20.000 
Also rd. 10 Fahrtage, oder willst du das in einer Woche abreißen


----------



## wowo (28. Oktober 2015)

Sorry das habe ich vergessen.
Ich will die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn fahren und somit kann ich deine guten Tipps
nicht bei meiner Tour anwenden aber viel. hast ja auch Tipps für diese Richtung.
Der Grund für diese Richtung ist der Krimmler Tauern, der Schlenker über Ochsenlenke und Klammjoch,
das Eisjöchl und das Tuxer Joch
Für die Dauer habe ich mal 8-10 Tage geplant.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

Tuxer Joch rauf vom Schmirner Tal schiebst und trägst du aber sehr viel im Vergleich zur anderen Richtung (bestimmt 600 HM)
Eisjöchl ist in beide Richtungen o.k.
Meine Variante in den Dolos geht auch andersrum (dann mit der Seilbahn von Arraba hoch zur Porta Vescovo).
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden mit deiner Planung, der nächste Sommer kommt gewiss


----------



## dede (28. Oktober 2015)

Würde es auch nicht unbedingt als Dolorunde sehen, aber trotzdem eine sehr schöne, wenn auch (v.a. konditionell) schwere Strecke!
Bin grad in Madrid, deswegen kann ich nicht ausführlicher antworten, aber verbesserungsfähig ist einiges dran. Uhrzeigersinn finde ich auch nicht unbedingt ideal (Argumente s.o.) zumal du den Krimmler Tauern ja auch von Süden her ähnlich raufschieben kannst wie von der Nordseite aus. Bzgl. Antholz/Villgraten/Defereggen nutz mal die SuFu mit Pfoisattel/-scharte und Uwaldalm, das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit was für dich!! Bzgl. Stoanerne Mandln: oben meist super schön flowige Trails mit kurzen etwas holprigeren Einlagen. Würde dann weiter über den Salten bis zum Tschaufenhaus fahren und den tollen S2-Trail runter nach Vilpian nehmen (auch SuFu hilft dir hier!). Klammljoch kenn ich ebenfalls nur als Sperrgebiet, m.M.n. hat sich daran auch nix geändert, aber das müßte sich von nem local (Kainer alias Tiroler73!?) überprüfen lassen können. In den Dolos dann noch viel mehr Trails (und Seilbahnen) möglich natürlich. Statt Schneebergscharte ggf. den Jaufenpaß fahren (gibt's schöne Passagen abseits der Straße und nen tollen Trail nordwärts!). Grenzkamm so rum ist schade, weil du dir den 1er nimmst, dafür vom Sandjoch Ri Obernbergtal etwas schiebst oben => wenn, dann entweder übers Portjoch oder Ri Sattelbergalm (kannst die berühmt berüchtigte Schiebestrecke ja abwärts fahren, ist ein S1-S2 Trail runterwärts). Danach statt Tuxerjoch evtl. Flatsch- und Pfitscherjoch. Wennst echtes Abenteuer suchst, dann schlag dich vom Flatschjoch am Wolfendorn vorbei hoch zur Landshuter Hütte (alles Schieben und Tragen, für das eine gewisse Portion Bergerfahrung und staviles Wetter notwendig/unabdingbar ist!!!). Ab der Hütte dann super Trail rüber/runter zum Pfitscherjoch (98% fahrbar, in Gegenrichtung etwa zu 60% => SuFu spuckt dir Details aus)


----------



## dede (28. Oktober 2015)

Ach so bzgl. Latzfons: würde besser die Standardauffahrt über Latzfons und Klausener Hütte selbst nehmen (mußt oben dann etwa 20-25 Min Schieben weil zu steil, aber in Summe nimmt sich das nicht viel mit der Auffahrt via Stöfflhütte (so wie du sie drin hast)


----------



## dede (28. Oktober 2015)

Bzgl. Tuxerjoch ist ja schon gesagt worden, daß du da in West-Ostrichtung komplett hochträgst, das macht eigtl. gar keinen Sinn so rum, wenn dann andersrum (dann hast auch den Grenzkamm in der "richtigen" Richtung und der Weiterweg ist ebenfalls gut planbar). Kannst vorher sogar noch die Bergeralmbahn und das Eggerjoch mit einbauen. 
Warum nimmst nicht einfach das Eisjoch einfach als nen Kringel (so ne Art "Geschwür" im Streckenverlauf) mit rein und steuerst dann wieder "normal" weiter?!? Hat auch den Vorteil, daß du den ein oder anderen Abstecher noch mit der Bahn (z.B. Meran 2.000, Kohlern- oder Seiseralmbahn) machen kannst und dir die ewig langen Abschnitte/Auffahrten aus den tiefen südtiroler Tälern hoch auf die Almen vereinfachst respektive fast ganz sparst und dadurch viel mehr Zeit/Kraft auf den Trails verbringen/vergeuden kannst....


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal zur Fahrtrichtung:
Plätzwiese - Auffahrt von Schluderbach aus bequem (und mit tollem Panorama) auf Forstpiste, dann toller Trail runter nach Prags
In deiner Richtung fährst/schiebst du diesen schönen Trail bergauf, um die (langweilige) Piste nach Schluderbach runterzubrettern
Sind jetzt schon 4 Pässe, die gegen die Uhr mehr Sinn machen:
Tuxer Joch
Brenner-Grenzkamm
Schneebergscharte
Plätzwiese
Geh noch mal in dich


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

Klammljoch, guckst du
http://www.pustertal.org/de/freizei...e/mountainbiketouren/mtbtour-klammljochrunde/


----------



## wowo (28. Oktober 2015)

Nur weiter so, vielen DANK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Oktober 2015)

Aaaah, jetzt kapier ich auch die Geschichte mit dem Klamm(l)joch!! Ihr redet da von zwei komplett verschiedenen paar Stiefeln!!!
Das militärische Sperrgebiet ist die Wattenser Lizum mit dem Klammjoch als Übergang ins Navistal (also parallel zum Tuxer Joch) auf österreichischem/tiroler Boden, das oben genannte Klammljoch hingegen ist die südtiroler Variante in der Rieserfernergruppe. Damit sollte die Eingangs gestellte Frage geklärt sein, oder?!?


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab von Anfang an Klamm*l*joch gelesen (vermutlich weil ich mir gleich den Track angeschaut habe). 
Solch intuitive Kommunikation funktioniert auch ohne präzisen Sprachgebrauch


----------



## dede (28. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich hab von Anfang an Klamm*l*joch gelesen (vermutlich weil ich mir gleich den Track angeschaut habe).
> Solch intuitive Kommunikation funktioniert auch ohne präzisen Sprachgebrauch


 
Das trifft sicher zu, wenn man den track sehen kann, aber die Geisel des Investmentbankers (Blackberry) spielt da nicht so richtig mit, zumal das Netz von Movistar hier in Madrid auch nicht überragend ist leider :-(


----------



## wowo (28. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ihr mir ja nahegelegt habt, das ich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren soll,
werde ich natürlich euch lebenden "Wanderkarten" vertrauen und das ganze mal umplanen.
Viel. könnt ihr das bei euren Tips schon berücksichtigen.

Was mich jetzt natürlich fehlt ist die Verbindung vom Pustertal zum Krimmler Tauern. ICh denke das Pfoissattel, Klammloch und Ochsenlenke von Süd nach Nord nicht sinnvoll ist, oder ?


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

@cschaeff und @dede das macht ja richtig Spaß euren Input zum lesen .


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2015)

Guck mal zu Klammljoch und Ochsenlenke, Beschreibungen unter den Fotos

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42095


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2015)

@Hofbiker Tobias, sehr gerne!

@Mausoline echt tolle Fotos  Gibts es dazu auch einen Bericht?


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab tatsächlich nen kleinen Bericht gemacht  wußte ich gar nicht mehr
Viel Spaß beim Gucken 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kleiner-alpencross-bericht.539405/


----------



## wowo (29. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Guck mal zu Klammljoch und Ochsenlenke, Beschreibungen unter den Fotos
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42095



Danke für deinen Input und die tollen Fotos. Ihr seit das ganze ja von Nord nach Süd gefahren. Wie sieht es denn mit der Fahrbarkeit von Süd nach Nord aus.
Speziell geht es mir um den Abschnitt Klammljoch, Ochsenlenke bis zum Krimmler Tauern.


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

Geht doch nichts über Informationen aus erster Hand!

Wenn ich mir Bericht und Bilder von @Mausoline so anschaue, wäre das in der Gegenrichtung vom Streckencharakter her nicht viel anders. Bergauf steile Rampen, die du mit viel Dampf in den Beinen auch fahren kannst. Irgendwann halt Schieben/Tragen (vor allem Krimmler). Bergab von oben weg erst Tragen/Schieben und dann je nach Geschick fahren, nach unten raus immer flüssiger werdend. In jeden Fall konditionell SEHR anspruchsvoll!


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

Ochsenlenke ist eigtl. in beide Richtungen ähnlich (ist weitesteghend ein überwachsener karrenwegähnlicher "Trail"), weil die meisten eh nicht die Kraft in den Beinen haben von der Nordseite alles raufzufahren (theoretisch möglich, man bewegt sich aber permanent im grenzwertigen Hochpulsfrequenzbereich und das auf für den nicht Süddeutschen Alpinbiker durchaus ungewohnt dünner Höhenluft): Pfoisattel würd ich dann/in diese Richtung durch das Gsieser Törl ersetzen, wobei auch der Pfoisattel in S-N-Richtung machbar ist (aufwärts ab den letzten Hirtenstadeln="Vier Schupfen" ähnlich wie in der Gegenrichtung ca. 1.5 Std). Lediglich die Abfahrt nach Norden wird dann etwas (ne halbe Stufe) schwieriger, würde sagen meist mittleres S2, teilw. auch darüber. Wenn du dir das ganze Talgerolle sparen willst, dann fahr nach der Plätzwiese (die kannst in dieser Richtung übrigens auch auf einem tollen. eigtl. gesperrtem Trail von der Roßalm über die Gaiselleite ansteuern!) bis Toblach und Richtung Markinkele hoch. Oben dann allerdings links halten und auf dem Toblacher Höhenweg via Pfannhorn (alles Militärsteige mit ein paar kürzeren Schiebestellen, insgesamt aber extrem einsam und megaspektakulär!) bis zum Pfanntörl und rüber zur Gruber Lenke. Hier entweder den Versellsteig runter (meist S2) oder aber dem fast gänzlich unbekannten Bonner Höhenweg bis zum Kalksteinerjöchl folgen (in dieser Richtung zu gut 80% fahrbar, kostet aber richtig Zeit und es gibt KEINE Hütten o.ä. am Weg, das ist echte Einsamkeit und das mitten im überbevölkerten Südtirol!). Danach über den Amweg 2.000 Ri Pfoisattel oder eben runter ins Tal (super Trail ab der Stumpflam, dem sogenannten Wolkastol Steig!!) und dann zum Gsieser Törl....


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> In jeden Fall konditionell SEHR anspruchsvoll!



DAS kann ich auf jeden Fall so unterstreichen, die Runde ist schon ne echte Nummer, nix für Weicheier!!!!


----------



## wowo (29. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> DAS kann ich auf jeden Fall so unterstreichen, die Runde ist schon ne echte Nummer, nix für Weicheier!!!!



Schaun mer mal.
Ich will die Tour auf jeden Fall jetz so planen und am Schluss die Etappen festlegen. Wenn das gemacht ist wird eine Machbarkeitsstudie erstellt .
Evtl. muss ich ja den einen oder anderen Hügel umfahren oder aufs Wasserstoffbike hoffen.
Meine bisherigen Touren in dieser Region habe ich alle relativ gut eingeschätzt und immer wie geplant bewältigt. Das ist natürlich auch eurer Unterstützung zu verdanken und ich denke das wir das auch dieses mal hinbekommen.


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal ne Version mit einigen Seilbahnauffahrten zum Tricksen....

Mayrhofen-Penkenbahn-Penkengrat-Tux-Sommerbergbahn-Tuxerjoch-Steinach-BErgerlambahn-Eggerjoch-Obernberg-Portjoch-Sandjochtrail-Sterzing-Jaufenpaß (alternativ Schneebergscharte)-Passeiertal-Eisjöchel (in welche Richtung auc himmer ))-Meran 2.000 (per Bahn)-Stoannern Mandln-einen der Trails runter nach Bozen-Kohlernbahn (alternativ deine Latzfonser Kreuz Variante in Gegenrichtung)-Seiseralm (Bahn) und dann durch die Dolos bis ins Pustertal (unzählige Möglichkeiten)-ggf. Toblach und obige Variante oder gleich Ri Gsieser Törl-Klammjoch-Ochsenlenke-Krimmler Tauern-Gerlos und back home nach Mayrhofen.... Geile Runde!!!!


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

Toblach-Defereggen - ich war mal so frei: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zkhnpmdtecdnkigb

Panorama gibt es hier: http://www.villgratental.com/40-inh...wandern/touren/92-gruber-lenke?tmpl=component

Sind zwar "nur" 46 km, die haben es aber gewiss in sich! Wer Einsamkeit sucht, ist auf dieser Strecke gut aufgehoben


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

Was ist das Schönste nach "Touren fahren"?
Richtig: Touren planen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was ist das Schönste nach "Touren fahren"?
> Richtig: Touren planen!


 
Nur halbkorrekt..... noch besser ist es sie im Kopf bereits abzufahren nach/während der Planung (und beim Kopfkino hat's dabei witzigerweise immer Idealbedingungen und herrliches Wetter )


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Panorama gibt es hier: http://www.villgratental.com/40-inh...wandern/touren/92-gruber-lenke?tmpl=component




Cool, die kannte ich noch gar nicht - again what learned!!


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Toblach-Defereggen - ich war mal so frei: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zkhnpmdtecdnkigb


 
Meinst du die Direktverbindung von der Kreuzspitze runter zum Gsieser Törl ist fahrbar? Kenn den Weg nicht, hab aber angesichts des dort doch eher leicht verblockten Geländes so meine Zweifel.... Würde wie gesagt eher ab dem Kalksteinerjöchel direkt abfahren oder rüber zur Stumpfalm queren und dann den Wolkastoltrail ins Tal nehmen um danach hoch zum Gsieser Törl zu fahren respektive die letzten 250 Hm zu schieben....


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

Hier nochmal Arnos Bilder dazu => https://picasaweb.google.com/ArnoEstate/ForcellaDiCasiesEPfoischarte

und der zugehörige track: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43081.html


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Meinst du die Direktverbindung von der Kreuzspitze runter zum Gsieser Törl ist fahrbar? Kenn den Weg nicht, hab aber angesichts des dort doch eher leicht verblockten Geländes so meine Zweifel.... Würde wie gesagt eher ab dem Kalksteinerjöchel direkt abfahren oder rüber zur Stumpfalm queren und dann den Wolkastoltrail ins Tal nehmen um danach hoch zum Gsieser Törl zu fahren respektive die letzten 250 Hm zu schieben....


Muss ich heute Abend noch mal basteln...Update folgt


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Nur halbkorrekt..... noch besser ist es sie im Kopf bereits abzufahren nach/während der Planung (und beim Kopfkino hat's dabei witzigerweise immer Idealbedingungen und herrliches Wetter )


Das Problem ist nur, dass es dazu auch den richtigen Kopf braucht. Und dein fotografisches Trailgedächtnis dürfte schon etwas über dem Durchschnitt liegen...


----------



## dede (29. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass es dazu auch den richtigen Kopf braucht. Und dein fotografisches Trailgedächtnis dürfte schon etwas über dem Durchschnitt liegen...


 
Ist doch egal, wenn man den Trail nicht kennt kann man ja zumindest seine Fantasie dabei spielen lassen 

P.S. track siehe oben vom Arnold


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2015)

wowo schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Input und die tollen Fotos. Ihr seit das ganze ja von Nord nach Süd gefahren. Wie sieht es denn mit der Fahrbarkeit von Süd nach Nord aus.
> Speziell geht es mir um den Abschnitt Klammljoch, Ochsenlenke bis zum Krimmler Tauern.



Ich denk das Patschertal hoch zum Klammljoch ist lang ne angenehme Steigung, kurz vor dem Joch etwas steiler, aber alles fahrbar (Schotterweg). Vom Joch bis zum Abzweig Ochsenlenke Schotterweg, hoch zur Ochenlenke anfangs über Wiesentrail, da vielleicht stellenweise schieben 


bis hoch bestimmt größtenteils fahrbar. Von oben runter ins Hasental alles fahrbar 


Unten im Tal kenn ich nur Straße bis Abzweig Krimmler. Krimmler hoch würd ich vermutl. fast alles schieben 


und tragen, die Rinnen fand ich nicht ohne und die hochzus kann ich mir ganz schön anstrengend vorstellen. 
Aber ihr Jungs seid ja fit, wenn ich weiß was ich noch vorhab schieb ich lieber rechtzeitig.
Vom Krimmler runter sinds bestimmt auch die ersten 2-300hm  ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau Blockgelände, aber hier aufm Foto siehts gar nicht so schlimm aus  


sonst bestimmt fast alles fahrbar  


und ab Windbachalm Forstweg. d.h. ich glaub da konnt man nen Trail abkürzen.

Tja leider schon ne Weile her "seufz"
Zur Variante über GsieserTörl oder Pfoischarte haben wir damals leider nicht soviel gefunden und haben es nicht gewagt. Staller Sattel war schön aber das Antholzertal runter fand ich nur furchtbar. Ich würd auf jeden Fall die Variante "oben rum" machen und freu mich schon auf ne Berichterstattung von dir nächstes Jahr


----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

So, zwei Etappen von Toblach aus nordwärts:
Toblach-Maria Hilf http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=exxmmgosyrgkaudf 
Maria Hilf - Krimmler Tauernhaus http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yhxmveaabavncqth
mit freundlicher Unterstützung von @dede und @Mausoline 
wäre für mich grenzwertig, aber bei gutem Wetter einen Versuch wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (29. Oktober 2015)

Alternativ 2. Tag bis Birnlückenhütte und dann am nächsten Morgen über die Birnlücke (spart rd. 200 Hm und die anspruchsvolle Abfahrt)


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass der Trail anfangs Patschertal nicht einfach ist  wir sind ihn runterzus nicht gefahren

Vielleicht kennt jemand den Trail zum Abkürzen ins Krimmler Tal


----------



## dede (30. Oktober 2015)

Krimmler Tauern von Süden her würd ich über den "Umweg" zur Schöntalalm versuchen statt vom Tal direkt zur Tauernalm hochzuschieben (s.a. hier, v.a. dei Fotos sind recht aussagekräftig: http://www.outdooractive.com/de/wan...tauernalm-trinkstein-kasern/102911803/#dmlb=0)
Aber unter 2 Stunden Schieben/Tragen wirst auch da nicht auskommen, dafür kannst abwärts nach Norden hin eigtl. (fast) alles runtertrailen (meist S2, untenr raus dann natürlich einfacher und weniger steil)


----------



## wowo (30. Oktober 2015)

Mit dieser Menge an Vorschlägen habe ich nicht gerechnet  .
Ich bin jetzt dabei das ganze auf digitales Papier zu bringen und sobald ich das
habe werde ich das ganze hier zur weiteren Optimierung verlinken.
Bis dahin viel Spaß beim tunen ... nur weiter so.


----------



## dede (30. Oktober 2015)

Tja, du scheinst das Forum zu unterschätzen....


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2015)

...und zwar gewaltig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2015)

wowo schrieb:


> Mit dieser Menge an Vorschlägen habe ich nicht gerechnet  .
> Ich bin jetzt dabei das ganze auf digitales Papier zu bringen und sobald ich das
> habe werde ich das ganze hier zur weiteren Optimierung verlinken.
> Bis dahin viel Spaß beim tunen ... nur weiter so.



Warum wohl 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Was ist das Schönste nach "Touren fahren"?
> Richtig: Touren planen!





dede schrieb:


> Nur halbkorrekt..... noch besser ist es sie im Kopf bereits abzufahren nach/während der Planung (und beim Kopfkino hat's dabei witzigerweise immer Idealbedingungen und herrliches Wetter )


----------



## Trekiger (30. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Krimmler Tauern ... Aber unter 2 Stunden Schieben/Tragen wirst auch da nicht auskommen, dafür kannst abwärts nach Norden hin eigtl. (fast) alles runtertrailen (meist S2, untenr raus dann natürlich einfacher und weniger steil)


Ich bin die Kimmler Tauern zwar nur in Nord-Süd-Richtung gefahren, aber ich hätte da auch nicht runterfahren wollen.
Ist nicht auchmal Stuntzi in Süd-Nord-Richtung drüber und, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er ganz schön geschimpft.

Edit: Richtig erinnert Klick


----------



## dede (30. Oktober 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Ich bin die Kimmler Tauern zwar nur in Nord-Süd-Richtung gefahren, aber ich hätte da auch nicht runterfahren wollen.
> Ist nicht auchmal Stuntzi in Süd-Nord-Richtung drüber und, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er ganz schön geschimpft.
> 
> Edith: Richtig erinnert Klick


 
Hmmmm...... also wenn's der Stefan so sieht wird's stimmen. Hab den Abschnitt (allerdings auch nur aufwärts) gar ned so schlimm in Erinnerung, aber ich war dank fortgeschrittener Tageszeit und düsterer Gewitterwand im Rücken auch mit "Intensivbikepushen im Berglaufmodus" abgelenkt, vllt. hat das die Objektivität etwas eingeschränkt.... Dann doch besser die Birnlücke (hab ich noch nie gemacht, weil mir die meisten davon abgeraten haben)?!?


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2015)

So schlimm wie Stuntzi es schreibt, hatte ich es auch nicht in Erinnnerung  S3 hätt ich nicht gedacht aber Gerüttel auf jeden Fall, sieht man ja auch auf meinen Fotos.


----------



## dede (30. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So schlimm wie Stuntzi es schreibt, hatte ich es auch nicht in Erinnnerung  S3 hätt ich nicht gedacht aber Gerüttel auf jeden Fall, sieht man ja auch auf meinen Fotos.


 
Hätte auch gesagt, daß man das weitestgehend fahren kann, ok, ein paar Wasserrinnen etc. sind da dabei, die halt nerven und viel Grobschotter macht bestimmt auch nicht zwangsweise Spaß, aber so gar nicht fahrbar.... ???


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2015)

"Krimmelrüttelmonster" schreibt der @stuntzi und der ist Kummer gewöhnt...

Also doch die Birnlücke? Kenne da auch nur den Südanstieg bis zur Birnlückenhütte. Landschaftlich gewaltig, sehr dicht an der vergletscherten Dreiherrenspitze. Irgendjemand schon mal in S-N gemacht?


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

wowo schrieb:


> Mit dieser Menge an Vorschlägen habe ich nicht gerechnet  .
> Ich bin jetzt dabei das ganze auf digitales Papier zu bringen und sobald ich das
> habe werde ich das ganze hier zur weiteren Optimierung verlinken.
> Bis dahin viel Spaß beim tunen ... nur weiter so.


Mit der richtige Fragestellung bekommt fast alles am Silbertablett serviert


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

dede, cschaeff und Mausoline  ihr seid richtig fleißig! Big Hands

Ich durfte heute einen sonnigen Tag in der St. eiermark (Thermenregion mit dem RR geniesen) 


Schlimm ist das Elend, was sich zur Zeit an der Österreichisch- Slowenischen Grenze abspielt


----------



## wowo (31. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> "Krimmelrüttelmonster" schreibt der @stuntzi und der ist Kummer gewöhnt...
> 
> Also doch die Birnlücke? Kenne da auch nur den Südanstieg bis zur Birnlückenhütte. Landschaftlich gewaltig, sehr dicht an der vergletscherten Dreiherrenspitze. Irgendjemand schon mal in S-N gemacht?



Diese Info würde mich jetzt interessieren. Sollten Birnlücke und Krimmler Tauern von Süd nach Nord tatsächlich relativ Sinnfrei sein dann macht der Uphill auch wenig Sinn und viel. würd ich das ganze dann etwas umplanen.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt hats mich doch interessiert 

http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/434-birnl-cke.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2015)

Birnlücke also landschaftlich noch gewaltiger, dafür aber wohl noch mehr Schieben als Krimmler. Bergauf vorwiegend schieben, bergab tragen/schieben/fahren. 
Das muss man wissen. Mit der richtigen Einstellung geht das schon. Aber 4 h wird das bike lästiges Anhängsel. Bei der Runde hätte man das ja dann schon ein wenig geübt (Tuxer runter im Wald, Sattelberg rauf, Schneeberg rauf, in den Dolos je nach Strecke auch). 
Wäre die finale Kraftanstrengung einer konditionell sehr fordernden Runde. Also zumindest dramaturgisch ausgefeilt


----------



## wowo (1. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt eure Ideen in meine Tour gezeichnet und auf Gpsies veröffentlicht.
Er darf noch in alle Richtungen getunet werden, aber der Aufwand für das Abstrampeln sollte
sich nicht mehr wesentlich verändern.
So nach dem Motto, hier ein bisserl mehr und dafür da ein bisserl weniger.
Die Höhenmeter im Track sind noch nicht gepflegt.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...2F9D2228640FF9C3988803D16485978EE0F6C2EB298EC

Ich schiebe mein Bike nur ungern Bergab und daher möchte ich euch bitten
die Strecke evtl. dahingehend abzuändern, so das ich mit meinen Möglichkeiten ( mit max. S2 ) den meisten Fahrspass erreiche.
Aber was sein muss, muss sein !!!
Die " Highlights " sollen schon so bleiben und beim Krimmler Tauern bzw. Birnlücke bin ich noch für beides zu haben.
Birnlücke soll beindruckender sein und wenn ich schon schiebe dann will ich soviel wie möglich davon haben.






Hier ein Video mit der Abfahrt vom Krimmler Tauern nach Krimml. Ab 12:45 beginnt die Abfahrt und da sieht sie nicht so schlimm aus. Fehlt hier der schwieriege S3 Abschnitt wie er hier Beschrieben wurde.
Über die Abfahrt von der Burnlücke nach Krimml kann ich nicht viel finden.

@ dede  Kannst du mir bitte den Weg von der Penkenbahn nach Tux etwas genauer beschreiben.


----------



## cschaeff (2. November 2015)

Auf dem Video ist nur der (leichte) obere Teil und der (leichte) Teil ganz unten zu sehen. Dazwischen wird geschüttelt und gerüttelt (oder getragen).
Ich würd mich bei beiden Übergängen auf mindestens auf 1 h schieben/tragen bergab einstellen. Birnlücke fänd ich interessanter wegen dem Landschaftserlebnis. Wenn schon tragen, dann mit Panorama.
Zur Strecke: Die Variante von Toblach ins Defereggen über Marchkinkele und Kalksteiner Jöchl hast du nicht übernommen
Von Gries am Brenner unbedingt über Sattelbergalm und Brenner-Grenzkamm
Beim Abschnitt Seekofelhütte-Rossalm-Plätzwiesen hab ich so meine Zweifel ob da viel zu fahren ist. Eventuell auch Fahrverbot (Naturpark).
Vielleicht kann @dede da noch mal drüberschauen.

Sieht zumindest teilweise nett aus





(zwischen Rossalm und Seekofelhütte, aus PANORAMIO)


----------



## wowo (2. November 2015)

Von Toblach weiter habe ich den Vorschlag von Dede mit Pfanntörl und Gruber Lenke beherzigt. Der Abschnitt von der Seekofelhütte zur Rossalm ist auch von Dede und ich hoffe der passt so.
Den Abschnitt über die Sattelbergalm bin ich schon 2 x gefahren und daher habe ich den Obernberger See eingebaut.


----------



## alles-fahrer (3. November 2015)

Das mit der Schneebergscharte von West nach Ost habe ich vor 1,5 Jahren mal gemacht - entgegen der Empfehlungen hier aus dem Board. War echt nichts was ich wiederholen wollen würde. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solo-alpencross-2014-in-suedtirol.716888/page-4#post-12206089


----------



## wowo (3. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Tja, du scheinst das Forum zu unterschätzen....






cschaeff schrieb:


> ...und zwar gewaltig



... aber vielen dank für deine Einschätzung und die Bestätigung der Meinung vom Board.


----------



## dede (9. November 2015)

So, back in charge, hab allerdings den Überblick etwas verloren - gibt's noch ein To Do für mich aktuell???


----------



## wowo (9. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> So, back in charge, hab allerdings den Überblick etwas verloren - gibt's noch ein To Do für mich aktuell???


Ich hab schon gedacht du hast dich in den Dolomiten verlaufen 

Bitte schau dir den Thread ab Beitrag 54 an.


----------



## dede (9. November 2015)

Ok, also Seekofelhütte-Rossalm-Plätzwiese ist das Thema?!? Das Foto oben ist auf diesem Wegabschnitt übrigens (kurz vor der Gaiselleite)
Der 3er als solcher ist natürlich offiziell verboten, weil im Naturpark..... aber.... ich finde die Verbindung absolut Klasse, wenn man sich vor den ersten 15 Min Schieben (s. Foto) und der kurzen leicht ausgesetzten Stelle an der Gaiselleite (kurz Tragen) selbst nicht scheut. Ab der kleinen Felsnase kann man dann eigtl. mit S2 bis zur Stollaalm (am Ende hin steiles, aber neu hergerichtetes Wegstück) faktisch alles fahren. Wennst dann noch hoch zur Plätzwiese selbst willst (am Rand der Kasslerwiesen bis zum Einstige ins Knappenfußtal und dann rüber auf dem 18er), dann mußt vllt. nochmal 3-5 mIn aus dem Sattel, ansonsten halt gleich direkt ab der Stollalam ins Tal (neue FS-Verbindung oder dem - eigtl. gesperrtem - Trail entlang des Stollabachs folgen).....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowo (9. November 2015)

... das war auch ein Thema.
Es geht mir, wie im Beitrag 54 geschrieben um die gesamte Tour.
Speziell Penken - Tuxer Joch
Meran - Seekofelhütte

Viel. kannst dir den Track aus Beitrag 54 auf Gpsies mal anschauen. Vieles dürfte schon sehr gut passen.


----------



## dede (10. November 2015)

Penken ist eigtl. recht einfach: Penkenbahn hoch und dann hoch zum Penkenjoch (herrlicher Panoramahöhenweg), rüber zur Wanglalm und runter nach Vorderlahnersbach. Sind in Summe sogar weniger Hm als im Tal, aber halt deutlich aussichtsreicher und spannender!

Den Rest hab ich mir zu Hause kurz angeschaut. Ist zwar schlüssig von der Streckenführung her, aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich super spannend, das geht deutlich besser!
Wie schon mal geschrieben ab der Meraner Hütte/Meran 2.000 den ganzen Salten (Stoanerne Mandln-Langfenn-Jenesien oder eben runter nach Vilpian) rüberfahren statt direkt (langweilig) ins Sarntal runter. Würde in dem Fall dann Latzfons auslassen und gleich mit der Kohlernbahn Ri Eggental Hm machen. Je nachdem wie du danach willst/was du noch nicht gesehen hast südlich oder nördlich um die Rosengartengruppe rum (es gibt auch eine geniale Route hindurch, die aber nicht ganz ohne ist: Vallongia-Fassaner Höhenweg-Vajolettal/Gardeccia-Vajolethütte (extrem steil, bis zu 10 Min schieben ggf.)-Grasleitenpaßhütte (10 Min Schieben)-Antermoiapaß (20 Min Schieben/Tragen-Antermoiasee (ersten 40-50 Hm Schieben oder S3, danach S1-S2)-Rif. Antermoia-Passo Dona-Passo Ciaresoles und entweder das Val de Dona runter oder ober nördlich ins Durontal und von dort weiter zur Seiseralm (evtl. auch mit der Col Rodellabahn abkürzen. Danach weiter wie in deinem track, alelrdings kommst du nicht fahrend den Cucasattel hoch => Secedaseilbahn stattdessen nehmen! Oben dann den Piera Longiatrail ("Unter den Geislern") bis in den Talschluß nehmen und via Regensburger Hütte und Juacsattel rüber zur Dantercepies. Hier hoch (evtl. mit der Bahn) und den eigtl. gespertten Kolfuschger Höhenweg nehmen (nur zu Tagesrandzeiten!!!). In Corvara würd ich dann wieder mit der Bahn hoch (Col Alto) oder aber zum Campolongopaß raufkurbeln (die Schottervariante), dann den 3er rüber zum Incisasattel und hoch zur Pralongia- Störes-Armentarola....
Hier stellt sich dann die Frage, ob du ab der Capanna Alpina wirklich zum Col Locia hoch willst!?!? Sind in Summe 30-45Min Schieben (ganz oben gut 5 Min Tragen), danach natürlich ein einziger Traum. Kannst ggf. ja das Fanestal runter und dann über Ra Stua-die Alm Campocroce und das Val Salata hoch zur Sennes und Seekofelhütte (Alternativ ab Campocroce zum Almdorf Fodara Vedla, was ich persönlich bevorzugen würde) weil der Uphill von Pederü hoch zur Fodara Vedla ist abartig steil für etwa 200 Hm (absolut grenzwertig, da fährt kaum einer durch!). Dann weiter wie beschrieben zur Plätzwiese. Hoch zum Toblacher Höhenweg auf der Markinkele Standardauffahrt via Silvesteralm und dann am Grat entlang rüber, den Bonner Höhenweg (in dieser Richtung wohl zu 80-90% fahrbar!) und dann den Wolkastol Trail runter ins Gsieser Tal. Weiter wie beschrieben (Gsieser Törl, Klammljocj, Ochsenlenke etc.)


----------



## dede (10. November 2015)

Bei dieser Variante hast deutlich mehr Trails drin (kannst Fanes natürlich auch noch südlich umfahren, wenn das Neuland für dich ist => auch seeeehr trailig!) und sparst dir viele unnütze Hm (teilw. auch dank der Seilbahnen), denn die Kraft brauchst ganz sicher hinten raus noch auf der Runde (finish ist schon heftig mit gleich 3 recht anspruchsvollen Übergängen!!!)


----------



## wowo (11. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Tja, du scheinst das Forum zu unterschätzen....



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78107
( Nach dem Dateinamen sortieren dann passt auch die Reihenfolge )

Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos meiner Transalp 2015 hochgeladen.
Da könnt ihr sehen was man erlebt wenn man dem Forum mit seinen
wissenden vertraut.


----------



## wowo (12. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> In Corvara würd ich dann wieder mit der Bahn hoch (Col Alto) oder aber zum Campolongopaß raufkurbeln (die Schottervariante), dann den 3er rüber zum Incisasattel und hoch zur Pralongia- Störes-Armentarola....



Kann es sein das du hier die Bahn zu Utia Lago Boe  meinst ?


----------



## dede (13. November 2015)

Nein, ich meinte schon Col Alto aber die Boe' Seilbahn wäre ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit, die man in Betracht ziehen könnte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. November 2015)

wowo schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78107
> ( Nach dem Dateinamen sortieren dann passt auch die Reihenfolge )
> 
> Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos meiner Transalp 2015 hochgeladen.
> ...


Schöne pics (vor allem auf der Altopiano). 
Hast Du die Route getrackt?


----------



## dede (13. November 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Schöne pics (vor allem auf der Altopiano).
> Hast Du die Route getrackt?


 
Schau mal in den alten Post davon, da haben wir die Route komplett zusammengebastelt und auch entsprechend in Datenform gebracht (also nicht ich, sondern wowo, ich fahr ja nur nach frei Schnauze)


----------



## wowo (13. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte schon Col Alto aber die Boe' Seilbahn wäre ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit, die man in Betracht ziehen könnte!!!!



Da kann ich deiner Beschreibung "dann den 3er rüber zum Incisasattel und hoch zur Pralongia- Störes-Armentarola...." nicht ganz folgen.
Vom Col Alto würde sich nur der 23er anbieten welcher aber direkt zur Pralongia führt und am Incisiasattel nicht vorbeikommt.
Der 3er geht ja vom Albergo Boe weg und der würde dann zum Incisasattel und hoch zur Pralongia führen.


----------



## wowo (13. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Schau mal in den alten Post davon, da haben wir die Route komplett zusammengebastelt und auch entsprechend in Datenform gebracht (also nicht ich, sondern wowo, ich fahr ja nur nach frei Schnauze)


Ich denke das ich hier angesprochen war.
Ja, ich habe die gesamte Strecke getrackt.


----------



## dede (13. November 2015)

Ja, stimmt, das war nur für die kurbelnde Variante (via Campolongopaß) gedacht!

Hier übrigens noch ein paar ganz gute Fotos vom 3a (Plätzwiese => Rossalm): http://www.pbase.com/pudgy_groundhog/image/139345084

oder auch hier (da sieht man auf Bild 9 die Gaiselleite ganz gut): http://glauser.net/wanderuebersicht/dolomiten-2015/#prettyPhoto[portfolio]/5/


----------



## dede (13. November 2015)

Vllt. noch etwas themenbezogener.... =>
https://picasaweb.google.com/106099767610184764707/Gaiselleite#


----------



## wowo (16. November 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Wie schon mal geschrieben ab der Meraner Hütte/Meran 2.000 den ganzen Salten (Stoanerne Mandln-Langfenn-Jenesien oder eben runter nach Vilpian) rüberfahren statt direkt (langweilig) ins Sarntal runter. Würde in dem Fall dann Latzfons auslassen und gleich mit der Kohlernbahn Ri Eggental Hm machen. Je nachdem wie du danach willst/was du noch nicht gesehen hast südlich oder nördlich um die Rosengartengruppe rum (es gibt auch eine geniale Route hindurch, die aber nicht ganz ohne ist: Vallongia-Fassaner Höhenweg-Vajolettal/Gardeccia-Vajolethütte (extrem steil, bis zu 10 Min schieben ggf.)-Grasleitenpaßhütte (10 Min Schieben)-Antermoiapaß (20 Min Schieben/Tragen-Antermoiasee (ersten 40-50 Hm Schieben oder S3, danach S1-S2)-Rif. Antermoia-Passo Dona-Passo Ciaresoles und entweder das Val de Dona runter oder ober nördlich ins Durontal und von dort weiter zur Seiseralm (evtl. auch mit der Col Rodellabahn abkürzen.



Ist schon ein weiterer Zusatzschlenker, aber ich will das mal so planen.
Wie bereits erwähnt ist das Planen ja die zweitschönste Beschäftigung.
Hast du dir den Abschnitt ab der Kohlernbahn ungefähr so vorgestellt ?

Kohlernbahn – Schneidwiesenhütte – Totes Moos ( Sporlboden ) – Köhl – Wölfhof – Unterkaplun – Birchabruck – Welschnofen – Seilbahn bis zur Rosengartenhütte ( Nächtigung ) – Hirzlweg zum Rifugio Paolina – Weg 552 zum Karerpass – Valongia - evtl. Seilbahn ab Vigo


----------



## dede (16. November 2015)

In etwa ja, nur das die Rosengartenbahn meines Wissens nach keine Bikes transportiert! Ergo entweder alles kurbeln oder ab Welschnofen mit der Frommeralmbahn hochschweben (die nimmt Bikes mit) und dann über den 1er (anfangs fahrbar, dann immer steiler und zuletzt etwa 30 Min schieben) hoch zum Hirzlweg. Zudem ist der Hirzlweg natürlich extremster Wandererhighway und in der Saison hat man da mim Bike eigtl. nix verloren (einzig mit Nächtigung auf der Paolinahütte wäre das ggf. machbar, aber immer noch grenzwertig!). Würde dann aber gar nicht runter zum Karerpaß, osndern weiter oebn auf der Höhe bleiben und gleich zur Rotwandhütte weiterfahren. Danach kurz sehr steil abwärts (vllt. 5 Min Schieben) und auf dem Fassaner Höhenweg rüber nach Ciampedie. Kann man aber alels nur machen, wenn man entweder sehr spät oder extrem früh unterwegs ist!!!!


----------



## wowo (24. November 2015)

Bin jetzt am am groben planen der einzelnen Etappen bzw. Quartiere und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Hütte welche in der Auffahrt zum Gsieser Törl ist. Ich habe zwar Hütten gefunden aber lt. Wanderkarte kann man auf keiner übernachten. Hat da jemand eine Info ob das tatsächlich so ist ? Viel. hat jemand Tipps für den Abschnitt Gsieser Törl, Klammljoch, Ochsenlenke, Krimmler Tauern ( bevorzugt Berghütten ). Kennt jemand das Biwak am Körlspitz ? Ist das wohnlich


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2015)

Das kann ich empfehlen 

http://www.alpengasthof-patsch.at/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowo (11. Dezember 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich mir zu Hause kurz angeschaut. Ist zwar schlüssig von der Streckenführung her, aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich super spannend, das geht deutlich besser!
> Wie schon mal geschrieben ab der Meraner Hütte/Meran 2.000 den ganzen Salten (Stoanerne Mandln-Langfenn-Jenesien oder eben runter nach Vilpian) rüberfahren statt direkt (langweilig) ins Sarntal runter. Würde in dem Fall dann Latzfons auslassen und gleich mit der Kohlernbahn Ri Eggental Hm machen. Je nachdem wie du danach willst/was du noch nicht gesehen hast südlich oder nördlich um die Rosengartengruppe rum (es gibt auch eine geniale Route hindurch, die aber nicht ganz ohne ist: Vallongia-Fassaner Höhenweg-Vajolettal/Gardeccia-Vajolethütte (extrem steil, bis zu 10 Min schieben ggf.)-Grasleitenpaßhütte (10 Min Schieben)-Antermoiapaß (20 Min Schieben/Tragen-Antermoiasee (ersten 40-50 Hm Schieben oder S3, danach S1-S2)-Rif. Antermoia-Passo Dona-Passo Ciaresoles und entweder das Val de Dona runter oder ober nördlich ins Durontal und von dort weiter zur Seiseralm (evtl. auch mit der Col Rodellabahn abkürzen. QUOTE]



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich durch den Rosengarten soll oder nördlich herum. Wie könnte eine nördliche Route denn aussehen ?
So wie ich das auf der Karte sehe kann ich dann nur ganz im Norden auf die Seiseralm hochfahren, was ja relativ unspektakulär sein dürfte.
Oder gibt es nördlich der Frommeralm eine andere Verbindung zur Seiseralm/Mahlknechtjoch/Wolkenstein bzw. soll ich schon ab Bozen eine andere Richtung einschlagen ?


----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2015)

Nördlich davon schließt sich logischerweise die Seiseralm direkt dran (wenn du nicht 1.200 Hm zum Schlern hochschieben/-tragen willst!).
Hoch geht's auf verschiedenen Wegmöglichkeiten, richtig spektakulär ist keine davon - die einfachste ist natürlich die Seiseralmbahn )))))
Theoretisch könntest auch von der Grasleitenpaßhütte direkt zum Tierser Alpl (übern Molignonpaß). Das ist aber effektiv nix andres als ne (landschaftlich spektakuläre!) Wanderung im Hochgebirge mit Zusatzgepäck für die ich mal so Daumen x Pi gut 2 Std veranschlagen würde (ab dem Molignonpaß kannst große Teile fahren, am Ende dann noch ne kurze, seilversicherte Kraxlstelle, die aber selbst mit Rad aufm Buckel nicht wirklich dramatisch ist)....

Für Fotos guckst du hier => https://www.weinraum.de/themengarten/unterwegs/berge/wege/ueber-schlern-zum-rosengarten bzw. hier (ab Bild 31): http://www.dav-meiningen.de/berichte/Wandern_Tourenplanungen/bergtourDolomiten2009/Dolomiten_Bergtour_2009/album/slides/Weg Richtung Grasleitenpasshuette.html


----------



## wowo (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich mir das auf der Karte anschaue, dürfte dein erster Vorschlag der durch den Rosengarten führt,
sogar einfacher bzw. fahrbarer sein als die direkte Route über den Molignonpass.


----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2015)

wowo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das auf der Karte anschaue, dürfte dein erster Vorschlag der durch den Rosengarten führt,
> sogar einfacher bzw. fahrbarer sein als die direkte Route über den Molignonpass.


 
In Summe ja. Der erste bedeutet ca. 1 Std. Wanderung, beim zweiten hast deren 2! Landschaftlich sind beide grandios, wenn man es z.B. vom Timing her schafft zum Sonnenaufgang (oder kurz danach) oben am Antermoiapaß zu sein ist das Naturschauspiel schon gewaltig (selbst für Doloverhältnisse!). Natürlich könnte man auch ne mountainbikeangepaßtere Variante runter ins Tal wählen und ab Gardeccia einfach bis Mazzin ins Fasssatal abfahren, dann fehlt halt der "Felskontakt", die Strecke bleibt aber dennoch sehr ansprechend....


----------



## wowo (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bin gerade am planen der einzelnen Etappen.
Am 3 Tag würde ich gerne von der Birnlücke auf den Penken fahren, ich kann
aber bis auf die Schneekarhütte keine Hütte finden welche eine Nächtigungsmöglichkeit
bietet.
Die Schneekarhütte ist jedoch mehr Luxus als Urig und daher brauche ich Tipps zu einer
einfacheren Hütte.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein Alternative zu meiner Planung.

Tag 3: Birnlücke - Penken
Tag 4: Penken - Obernberg
Tag 5: Obernberg - Schneeberg


----------



## wowo (12. Januar 2016)

wowo schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am planen der einzelnen Etappen.
> Am 3 Tag würde ich gerne von der Birnlücke auf den Penken fahren, ich kann
> aber bis auf die Schneekarhütte keine Hütte finden welche eine Nächtigungsmöglichkeit
> bietet.
> ...



Keiner eine Info ?!


----------



## soundfreak (2. Juli 2019)

Hat die erstklassige tourenplanung schon ein ende gefunden ... ?  Wahnsinn, was dede, mausolino und anhang für tolle vorschläge haben !!  Möchte die ein und andere verbindung (gruber lenke, gsieser törl u.ä.) mal in eine xxl Tagestour einbauen ☺ anfahrt nach innervillgraten und dann gibts doch einige möglichkeiten richtung west nord bzw. auch osten ☺.
 Welcher übergang bzw. Weg richtung gsiesertal ergibt den schönsten trail auf der westseite?  
Abfahrt bis s2 geht gut   

oder besser anfahrt über das gsiesertal ?


----------

